# Today's challenge for the band hunters



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Today I picked up another band. This band's pre fix is 858, no 0 and is a write in band. Any guesses to how old this bird is??

The last bird that was 14 was 0989 per fix and not a write band. Now to be fair, this bird is not a Utah banded bird.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have no clue how old, but I will guess 18 years old.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well if it had a zero in the prefix. My guess would of been from around 1999 - 2001


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well guess 20 year congrats on the band


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm going to say 25 years old from Alberta, Canada
I hope you keep us informed on this one


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

HH,
All I can say is.....dang man!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Old enough to know better than to come within range of your shotgun!!!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

An out of state banded goose?!?! Nice job HH!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

around 15 years old. it a big goose


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

We are waiting!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an answer and there's quite the surprise, disappointment, and trying to understand how lol. Soon I will tell. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> I have an answer and there's quite the surprise, disappointment, and trying to understand how lol. Soon I will tell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well, if that ain't a cliff hanger then I dont know what is...I may even lose a minute or two of sleep over the suspense of this.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

hamernhonkers said:


> I have an answer and there's quite the surprise, disappointment, and trying to understand how lol. Soon I will tell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I shot a 1038 series goose that was banded in 2008, hatched 2006 or earlier (shot it just last year, so that was pretty dang cool), and a 1048 series goose that was banded in 2010. Doing the math and extrapolating back a bit would mean your goose hatched in 1972. :mrgreen:

Seriously, I was going to guess somewhere in the neighborhood of 15-20 years ago. But that comment has me wondering. Do you suppose someone found a few old bands in the closet and used them long after others in the same batch?

Cool band to have, regardless.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

C'mon HH, spill the beans already!!!!!


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

I have two 0858's, early 90's. What is odd no 0 in front of your band. One was 6 1/2 lb female banded in 1994 near Willard bay. I thought I had northern Bird do to the size.
GoosesNightMare


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, sorry for the delay boys. You don't get much of a life in retail during the holidays.

So here we go, banded 6/23/2006, 3 years after the the other bird and in the same place. Now how in the hell does that happen?

I've looked through my older band's and this bird, had he been a utah bird, should have been around 22 to 25 years old.

Now I haven't received an email with the certificate yet and I didn't print one off either when i reported him but I find it funny that 3 bands since him and everything before I've got that email. I've got some locals digging through their band's and certificates to see if he's a fluke and so far he seems to be as non of them seem to have any bands like this from the last 11 years.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

HH, I thought you were retired?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

shaner said:


> HH, I thought you were retired?


I wish but I still have 20 years to go. Started working for my employer 25 years ago and some how I'm still working for them. The nice part is I can sneak out for quick hunts and if I'm late to work oh well. I can also sneak off early for hunts. I just have a great boss.

The other part is we didn't adopt until I was 33 so I have a long time to go to get kids out of the house as well lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Makes me curious... I shot a bird back in 2014 that was banded in Nevada in 2008. It was an old Avise style band and the prefix/series is 558-***** I was like huh?!
The only thing I can think is they had leftovers laying around from an old banding project.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Crndogs8, 
I heard my buddy Art stopped by to visit you the other day.
The airboat I sold you was actually owned by Art before he sold it to the guy that destroyed it that I bought it from and then rebuilt it back to life.


----------

